

Stop measuring number of pageviews on your website - paraschopra
http://www.wingify.com/conversion-blog/stop-measuring-number-of-pageviews-on-your-website-measure-the-right-metric-visitor-lifetime-value/

======
paraschopra
I am genuinely curious if people here on HN calculate monetary value attached
to their website visitors. I know patio101 (from BCC) must be doing that but
does anybody else here does that?

~~~
zaidf
It's very challenging for ad-supported models especially during start-up stage
where there is a lot of fluctuation in ad rates. It can become easier to
calculate after a couples years when your company's settled down and you've
some consistent ad rev sources.

I think a lot more folks that sell a service get into this kind of calculation
from the get go. Isn't this what conversion rates/ROI are all about?

~~~
paraschopra
Yep, it is mostly about conversion rates. But this metric includes retention
rate, which almost every website (including ad supported ones) should optimize
for.

I agree with you that for websites just starting up, it can be hard. In that
case before full knowledge is there, industry standard conversion rates and
value of goals can be plugged in. Replace those estimates by actual values as
soon as you have a good idea about rev sources, as you say.

